#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-02
<Riddell> dudes: kubuntu meeting 5th, 21:00
<xyr> lol
<xyr> What's the purpose of this channel?>
<robitaille> xyr:  it is mostly for the editors of the fridge.ubuntu.com  site
<xyr> Oh, thans.
<xyr> Thought it was a joke :P
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-03
<imbrandon> Burgundavia, you round >
<imbrandon> ?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-04
<Peacer> LOL
<marsu>  The fridge is such a cool place...
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-06
<sladen> whiprush Seveas imbrandon nixternal: awake?
<nixternal> hiya sladen!
<sladen> nixternal: ah, I just put a story up, can you check it over
<nixternal> will do
<nixternal> ooh
<nixternal> i just noticed that Microserfs logo
<nixternal> umm..that logo is from 2001 at least...i worked for the evil company from 2002 to 2006 on/off and msa was one of the office projects
<jenda> nixternal: you never told me... heretic...
<jenda> :)
<nixternal> hehe..there is me and a core dev that used to work there ;)
<nixternal> and of all things, i was a unix admin there ;)
<jenda> hehe :)
* sladen does s/working/worked/ on the the MSA one that everyone else missed
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-07
<Eleaf> do I get cold?
<Eleaf> ok.
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-01
<nixternal> Rinchen: I just replied to the monthly reports for the fridge...aren't the reports geared more towards dev work? seems useless to have a fridge report to me...all it would say is "added some stories", "added some meetings", "idled on IRC"
<Rinchen> yeah well maybe :-)
<Rinchen> I've added the updates there
<Rinchen> so I thought, when we have something special we can produce a report
<nixternal> I would think the updates wouldn't be apart of the fridge team, as Matt did all of the work, and last I checked, he was a web admin
<Rinchen> he did but we arranged for them to happen and designed the updates
<Rinchen> so I was hoping to give the editors some credit
<Rinchen> but I'm ok with not doing them at all
<nixternal> oh, didn't know fridge editors were involved in the updates...I must have been sleeping :)
<Rinchen> it was that whole "vote" note that I passed around... and then I, with my normal fridge privs, did the rest of the updating
<Rinchen> with my Fridge hat vs Canonical hat
<Rinchen> bbib
<nixternal> I got a Red Hat if you want one of those :p
<Rinchen> heh
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-02
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kubrick.freenode.net
<mdke> where is the blasted queue?
<mdke> I can't find corey's magazine story
<mdke> ah, found it in the logs
<popey> mdke: FYI: http://fridge.ubuntu.com/admin/content/node then choose "not published" and press filter, it will show all unpublished articles
<mdke> ah, that's helpful, thanks
<popey> Administer --> Content management --> Content   to get to there
<popey> np
<mdke> well done with that thread on -uk by the way
<popey> :S
<popey> could have gone either way tbh
<mdke> you handled it perfectly
<popey> that original subject line may well have been somewhat contentious in retrospect
<popey> I'll keep my humour locked up next time
<mdke> heh
<mdke> still, reasonable to assume that british geeks will be doctor who fans
<mdke> the two go hand in hand
<mdke> alright, spose I ought to go to work
<mdke> cya
<popey> ttfn
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu-fridge [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<bluekuja> hi all :)
<Rinchen> howdy :-)
<bluekuja> Rinchen: thanks for inviting me in
<Rinchen> You're always welcome
<bluekuja> :) , leaving for a while, then back for the mail
<bluekuja> brb
<bluekuja> Rinchen: is the ML open to members only right?
<Rinchen> it should be open to everyone
<bluekuja> Rinchen: seems that archives are closed to non-members
<bluekuja> that's why I asked
<bluekuja> usually closed-archive means members-only ML
<bluekuja> but I might be wrong
<bluekuja> Rinchen: I'm register on the ML
<bluekuja> *registering
<Rinchen> great thanks
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> Rinchen: done, should receive a mail soon for moderator approval
<Rinchen> I'll look for it now
<bluekuja> thanks
<bluekuja> Rinchen: received anything?
<Rinchen> not yet
<bluekuja> Rinchen: strange, it was quite fast here
<Rinchen> gah sorry
<Rinchen> I auto file those
<bluekuja> ah ok! thats why :)
<Rinchen> done
<bluekuja> Rinchen: thanks! writing the mail atm
<bluekuja> Rinchen: mail sent, thanks again for your hints
<Rinchen> bluekuja, glad to help
<bluekuja> :)
<newz2000> wow, quick acting on that countdown banner...
<popey> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1149
<popey> can someone approve that story please
<newz2000> I just uploaded some CSS to fix konq/opera and hit refresh and about had a panic attack
* popey pokes mdke 
<popey> :)
<mdke> ok
<newz2000> speaking of which, anyone here have safari at hand and willing to do a site check on the fridge?
<mdke> very nice that countdown, good work newz2000
<newz2000> thanks. Graphics were done by an agency, I just did the javascript
<newz2000> So I'll assume you were complementing me on the js
<newz2000> :-)
<popey> hey matthew, _great_ job on the js there..
<newz2000> thanks!
<popey> :)
<newz2000> :-D
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-03
<mdke> newz2000: not that I'm a conosewer of js, but I just like the thing
<newz2000> it was originally in flash and some people had a fit... the excuse was that we're starting to ship gnash, but then we realized the flash didn't work in gnash
<newz2000> so the agency exported it to png
<popey> heh
<popey> you had the whole "flash is evil" brigade eh?
* popey is a fully paid up member
<popey> :)
<popey> newz2000: found someone with a mac
<newz2000> well, I see the web stats, and 98+% of the people who come to the ubuntu websites have an up-to-date flash player. But I'm a pragmatist to.
* newz2000 crosses fingers and hopes it works
<popey> 23:20:32 <+tom> fine
<popey> sorry, that's as much detail as I got :S
<newz2000> that's enough for me. :-)
<mdke> the story is live
<newz2000> if it was broke, we'd have gotten more detail I suspect
<popey> 23:22:02 <+tom> popey: looks absolutely fine, Safari 99% of the time renders like Gecko anyway :)
<mdke> or "frudge"
<popey> ooo.. stunning detail
<popey> thanks mdke
<mdke> I think we should use the word frudge as the past tense for the verb to fridge
<newz2000> gracias matt!
<newz2000> it was frudged!
<newz2000> we could have some buttons people could put on their website... frudge it!
* mdke frudged it
<popey> you've been drinking haven't you mdke ?
<mdke> maybe
<newz2000> :-D
<mdke> damn, that frudge thing was the result of several weeks thinking, now I have to pass it off as drunken inspiration
* mdke frudges off to bed
<newz2000> g'night
<newz2000> ok, well, tomorrow its my goal to fix IE and to add the new fridge features, but for now I'm calling it a day
<newz2000> er, no way on earth I can fix IE, I mean make the site look right in IE
<popey> hmm
<popey> there is something screwy with the code
<popey> I have copy/pasted it but the text underneath doesn't link correctly
<popey> newz2000: check fridge.ubuntu.com and hover over the add link
<newz2000> oops
<popey> i can fudge it
<newz2000> no, I need to fix it elsewhere
<popey> with an <a href=http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown around the whole thing?
<newz2000> that's a biggy
<newz2000> good catch, and worth delaying supper.
<popey> heh
<newz2000> fixed, but will take 30m to clear the cache unfortunately. :-(
<popey> erk
<popey> <a href="" style= hehehehe
* popey waits for 30 mins
<popey> looks fixed, thanks newz2000
<Rinchen> thanks newz2000 for working on the fridge. been absolutely buried these last few days
<popey> newz2000: an ubuntu-uk person made an improvement to the code...
<popey> http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/465
<popey> so that in the event that js isn't available (for example when syndicated on planet ubuntu) rather than getting a static image you get the same image the js people get
<popey> should work in news feed readers too
<popey> and so to bed
<popey> nn
<nixternal> booooyahkah
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<bluekuja> heya all
<bluekuja> hi nixternal :)
<bluekuja> newz2000: countdown looks pretty nice
<newz2000> So the fridge looks good in all our supported browsers except IE6, where the page is just plain blank below the picture of the fridge. :-(
<newz2000> "a little broken" is ok, but blank isn't.
* beuno curses ie
<Rinchen> newz2000, funny
<Rinchen> newz2000, we just fixed the same issue on LP
<newz2000> oh, how? Tell me please
<Rinchen> newz2000, it was a css margin content statement that was busted on ie7
<newz2000> Hm. Fridge works in IE7, not ie6. And I think I still validated, but will confirm.
<bluekuja> newz2000: what do you think about http://www.ubuntu-it.org/
<bluekuja> newz2000: we made a really nice countdown there
<bluekuja> hi Rinchen :)
<Rinchen> newz2000, does it look like the screenshot in this bug?  https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/141614
<newz2000> bluekuja: slick!
<bluekuja> newz2000: :)
<newz2000> Rinchen: yes, pretty much
<newz2000> bluekuja: the original concept the artists proposed for the countdown was in Flash and each small circle of the logo was a timer counting down. It was catchy, but if you looked at it at the wrong time of day the circles were just tiny slivers.
<Rinchen> k, I can't find the fix...let me check my logs
<bluekuja> newz2000: oh :D
<newz2000> my Win2k vm decided it *needed* to do a windows update, so my computer is crawling at the moment
<bluekuja> newz2000: do you have any screenshoot of it?
<newz2000> sorry, I don't
<bluekuja> ok then
<bluekuja> newz2000: anyway Ubuntu's homepage one is cool too, it's simple and looks pretty nice
<newz2000> yeah, internally we were very divided about using Flash and there were some strong emotions. If it had worked with the Gnash plugin, we'd probably have used it.
<Rinchen> newz2000:
<Rinchen> > The fix is in main-template.pt, changing "#container {margin-top:
<Rinchen> > 48px;}" to "#container {margin-top: 30px; position: static;}".
<Rinchen> that's what we applied
<bluekuja> going for a shower
<bluekuja> bbl
<newz2000> position: static? I'll have to investigate
<newz2000> I've never used it before
<newz2000> thanks for the tip, that would rock if this fixed it
* popey tests fridge under ie6
<popey> up, lots of blank :S
<popey> yeah, looks good in ie7
<newz2000> popey: how do you test with both?
<popey> i have two vms
<popey> if you need any help/assistance with it, just shout
<popey> (I cant code but I can test)
<newz2000> :-) I've got two vms too. I wish there was a way to get two IE's working in the same one
<newz2000> and for some reason, IE6 in wine doesn't seem to render exactly the same as IE6 in windows
<bluekuja> Rinchen: any news regarding Support/Products/Community broken links?
<Rinchen> um, not sure I knew that it was broken.  newz2000 ^^
<newz2000> what's this?
<bluekuja> check every link on the top
<bluekuja> like http://fridge.ubuntu.com/support
<bluekuja> and so on
<newz2000> ugh, good catch
<Rinchen> newz2000, come to think of it, you might want to check the fridge bug list.  That might be on there. They are all assigned to you anyway :-)
<bluekuja> :D
<newz2000> will do
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-04
<Rinchen>  ==>  please check your email.  I've called for a vote on the mailing list discussion.
* beuno votes
<LaserJock> Rinchen: what does "+1 to open but keep X restricted with your reasoning" mean?
<Rinchen> e.g +1 to open the list but I think non-member posts should not be accepted.
<Rinchen> i.e.  I agree but not all of what you said should be open
<LaserJock> hmm
<LaserJock> you don't have an option for "have open, common new submission list and leave fridge-devel as is" or some such
<LaserJock> or am I reading it wrong?
<newz2000> you having success with the fridge ical feed? I'm trying to import it into google calendar and it shows up blank. Likewise, evolution seems to crash when adding it there. In gedit though there are events listed.
<LaserJock> newz2000: it does seem to be blank in my google calendar
<newz2000> I've tested two drupal sites now and both have the same result
<newz2000> I'll ask in the drupal-support channel I guess
<beuno> newz2000, could it be related to this: http://drupal.org/node/143894 ?
<newz2000> that seems to accurately describe the problem
<beuno> seems it's a problem with the modul itself, but seems simple enough to replace it with a random script meanwhile
<newz2000> ok, I thought I had updated to the newest versions of all the code when I migrated to drupal 5.2 three weeks ago... I'll see if I can find where this change lives
<newz2000> beuno: good googling, thanks for the lead!
<beuno> newz2000, I'm not sure if it's fixed in the module, it's dated aug 7
<beuno> newz2000, :D
<beuno> I had a similar problem a few weeks ago, so I had that thread in my head
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-05
<LaserJock> beuno: having some connection problems? :-)
<beuno> LaserJock, more like fighting with IRSSI to place the channels in the order *I* want and not the order *it* wants
<beuno> I won  :D
<LaserJock> lol
<Rinchen> wow, we have a record number of users on channel
<Rinchen> LaserJock, do the motu's hang out on ubuntu-devel too?
<Rinchen> LaserJock, unping. I think I'll go a different route.
<LaserJock> Rinchen: sorry, was reading Wikipedia article on passwords
<LaserJock> Rinchen: most MOTUs hang out in ubuntu-devel too
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: hi there
<Burgundavia> hey LaserJock
<Rinchen> I'm toying with ways to improve the clarity of the blueprint status names
<Rinchen> I'm going to do some internal digging.
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> Rinchen: if you want MOTU feedback let me know what you want and I'll be happy to email ubuntu-motu
<Rinchen> I decided to go via dholbach on this... I can kill a few birds that way
<Rinchen> thanks
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: so when are we gonna start seeing your stories?
<Burgundavia> they are in the queue
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: really?
<Burgundavia> three are, in half written form
<Burgundavia> going to finish some tonight
<Burgundavia> 7th is 10 days from release
<popey> hey Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> hey popey
<popey> you going to be at UDS by any chance?
<Burgundavia> yep
<popey> yay
<popey> me too
<Burgundavia> pretty much slot it in the one week I don't have exams
<LaserJock> I'm not coming sadly :(
<popey> :(
<LaserJock> gotta finish the PhD
<Burgundavia> you poor soul
<Burgundavia> we will see you at UDS+!
<LaserJock> and taking 1-1.5 weeks off every 6 months is not making my advisor so happy
<Burgundavia> UDS+1, rather
<LaserJock> but I so wanted to go to Boston
<LaserJock> I always wanted to go to MIT as a kid
<LaserJock> how nerdy
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> so did I
<mdke> beuno: awake?
<beuno> mdke, pong
<Rinchen> wow, look at all these fridge people
<mdke> hi beuno, was chasing about this mailing list business. Have you seen the updated spec?
<mdke> beuno: are you still on holiday by the way?
<beuno> mdke, I saw the changes in the wiki yes
<beuno> I'm... on and off  :D
<beuno> reading more the writing
<mdke> beuno: when are you back?
<beuno> mdke, I was planning on a month, so that would be ~3 more weeks, but I'm interested in this, so I'm going to try and work with you anyway
<beuno> what are we missing?
<beuno> ML is setup
<mdke> ok
<beuno> we need to discuss how to implement it, right?
<mdke> I was thinking of a few things we need to address, let me try and remember them
<mdke> oh yeah, redirects for the old address
<mdke> address(es)
<beuno> are their any teams that haven't embrassed the change?
<mdke> well, the magazine team hasn't discussed it afaik, i think we should proceed on the basis that they can join if they find the list useful
<beuno> alright, sounds resonable
<beuno> we should talk to a canonical sysadmin about the redirects
<beuno> ir ahve you arleady dug into that?
<mdke> from memory, the marketing team and fridge team haven't objected, except for vid, and hopefully I've addressed her issues in my last email
<mdke> no, I haven't investigated yet
<mdke> popey might know already (how to redirect different addresses within a mailman installation)
<beuno> I think it's pretty easy, the question is if the sysadmin will be able too
<mdke> they can do anything
<mdke> within reason :)
<beuno> good
<beuno> and #ubuntu-news has been functional for months now
<beuno> we use ot for UWN
<mdke> oh really
<beuno> yeap yeap
<popey> hmm
<popey> i wouldn't necessarily redirect, because that gives people the false impression that they are sending their mail to the right place
<popey> I would bounce it with an administrative message to say the list is closed and give the new address
<popey> so people make note of it
<beuno> that is probably best
<beuno> and trivial to setup
<mdke> that works, especially if the main way to submit stories is via a web form (is that far away?)
<popey> thats easy
<popey> you can do that in drupal
<beuno> yeap
<mdke> yeah
<beuno> I'm sure Rinchen can get that done by the end of the day
* beuno ducks
<popey> 5 min job
<popey> :)
<mdke> I recall carthick doing some work towards setting that up
* Rinchen stirs.
<Rinchen> I have in the works a way to have stories submitted via webpage on the fridge. Better than what we have now. Although, it seems to have stalled
<beuno> Rinchen, this would basically be a formw hich send out an email to the ML
<Rinchen> beuno, I'm a bit dense sorry. Please restate what the request is.
<beuno> a form to submit news to the -news-team ML
<beuno> which, I guess, would also be useful for the fridge
<beuno> or it superposes it too
<beuno> mdke?
<Rinchen> well
<Rinchen> we could do this:
<Rinchen> Send everyone and their mother too to fridge.ubuntu.com/submitnews
<Rinchen> It's a long shot but I might be able to get news.ubuntu.com setup for that
<beuno> that would rock
<beuno> we could start with a form that sends it to the ML
<beuno> and go from there
<Rinchen> yeah.  My first choice would be submit as story to the fridge.
<Rinchen> Anyway, if you or mdke could spec that out for me, I can see about getting it handled
<beuno> Rinchen, but that wold exclude UWN and Full Circle
<beuno> we would have to think about the pros/cons on that
<Rinchen> I'm quite happy to do the  "one ring to rule them all" approach
<beuno> great, me too
<Rinchen> I think a single place to submit news would be ducky
<Rinchen> as in good
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-06
<mdke> beuno: online?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-07
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
